# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αναζήτηση αρχαίων σπόρων για καλλιέργεια

## xarhs

παιδια την ανοιξη εχω σκοπο οπως καθε χρονο να φυτεψω διαφορα φυτα και για τα καναρινια αλλα και για την οικογενεια..........
εδω και χρονια ψαχνω σπορους *αρχαιους* η *παλιακους* και οχι *ιβριδια* και ''*μεταλλαγμενους*'' που εχουν οι γεωπονοι........
καθε χρονο αγοραζα ετοιμα τα φυτωρια και οπως καταλαβαινεται δεν ηταν 100% *βιολογικα*...... αυτα που εβγαζα αργοτερα
φετος σκευτομαι να παω ενα βημα πιο μπροστα και να φυτεψω φυτα απο σπορους που δεν εχουν υποστει *μεταλλαξεις* η *διασταυρωσεις*.......
αν εχει κανενας καμια προταση καμια ιδεα....... ειμαι ολος αυτια....!!!! χαχαχ......

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για δημητριακα σε πρωτη φαση , οπως ειπαμε και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο 


ΖΕΑ !   http://prasino-hamomilaki.blogspot.g...ent-grain.html

αν μιλας τωρα για χορταρικα 

ραδικι ,ζωχος και ( αν μαζεψεις σπορο απο τη φυση  ) ταραξακος  ειναι πολυ καλες προτασεις

----------


## xarhs

ειναι μια πολλυ καλη προταση αλλα εγω δεν εχω χωρο και ηλιο που χρειαζεται ενα τετοια φυτο οπως και καθε δημητριακο...........
γενικα τετοιου ειδους φυτα θελουν απλα και πολλες ωρες ηλιου...........

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες και αυτο http://www.peliti.gr/

επισης ξερω οτι και στο Αγιο Ορος εχουν για λαχανικα, περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες δεν ξερω.

----------


## koukoulis

Επίσης επικοινώνησε άμεσα με το πελίτη, θα βρεις τη δνση στο διαδίκτυο και νομίζω ότι αναλόγως με τη διαθεσιμότητά τους θα σου στείλουν σπόρους από παλιές ελληνικές ποικιλλίες, μη μεταλαγμένους δλδ.

----------


## xarhs

στο αγιο ορος εεε???
πολυ καλη ιδεα οδυσσεα.................. δεν το ειχα σκευτει!!!!!!
θα επικοινωνησω και με τον πελιτι παιδια... να δουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## serafeim

ναρωτησω κατι στο θεμα και εγω παιδια?
εχω φυτεψει εδω και καιρο λαπατο και εβγαλα κανει να το δινουμε στα πουλια?

----------


## xarhs

εγω εδινα αλλα δεν το πολυ ετρωγαν σεραφειμ.............

----------


## odysseus

Ελευθεροτυπία, Παρασκευή 22 Απριλίου 2011

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=269809

----------


## giorgos_

> στο αγιο ορος εεε???
> πολυ καλη ιδεα οδυσσεα.................. δεν το ειχα σκευτει!!!!!!
> θα επικοινωνησω και με τον πελιτι παιδια... να δουμε τι θα γινει


Υπαρχει μια τοπικη ομαδα στον Αλμυρο που μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις.
Προσωπικα μπορω να σου στειλω καποιους σπορους που εχω αν δεν βρεις ακρη. Υπαρχει και μια εταιρια που εχει πιστοποιημενα βιολογικα σποροφυτα που τα εχω δοκιμασμενα και εχω κρατησει σπορους και ειναι παρα πολυ καλα. Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να αναφερω το ονομα αλλα εχει πληρη καταλογο με λαχανικα, μυρωδικα και βοτανα μπορω να σου στειλω το λινκ μεσω πμ.

----------


## xarhs

γεισου γιωργο...........!!!!
στον αλμυρο ε??????
ειναι λιγο δυσκολο........... εσυ απο τι φυτα εχεις σπορους?

----------


## giorgos_

Εχω καλοκαιρινα φυτα (τοματα, αγγουρακι, φασολι, μελιτζανα) και μαρουλι.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον γιωργο ενα ποστ πιο πανω για την 
φιλοτιμια του να μου δωσει σπορους βιολογικους για να ξεκινησω και εγω μια ''σωστη'' καλλιεργεια........

οι σποροι ειναι ηδη σπαρμενοι και ανυπομονω να δω τα πρωτα φυτακια.............!!!!!!


*Γιωργο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω απο εμενα.........!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## giorgos_

> παιδια θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον γιωργο ενα ποστ πιο πανω για την 
> φιλοτιμια του να μου δωσει σπορους βιολογικους για να ξεκινησω και εγω μια ''σωστη'' καλλιεργεια........
> 
> οι σποροι ειναι ηδη σπαρμενοι και ανυπομονω να δω τα πρωτα φυτακια.............!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Γιωργο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω απο εμενα.........!!!!!!!!!!*


Χαρη οι σποροι δεν ειναι βιολογικοι ειναι ντοποι παλιοι απο γιαγιαδες και απο Πελιτι.
Για οποιον φιλο θελει σπορους μπορει να μου στηλει πμ.
Οσο υπαρχουν σποροι
http://www.youtube.com/embed/FLUY75D...yer_detailpage

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο εσκασαν τα πρωτα φυτακια............. μεγαλωνουν ολοταχως..!!!!!!!

*σορρυ αυτο που ειναι τελως παντων....χαχαχαχ!!!

----------


## giorgos_

Δεν ξερω για τα βιολογικα κρατω μικρο καλαθι μετα και απο καποια τελευταια πραγματα που εμαθα...

----------


## xarhs

για πες μας και εμας........ αληθεια γιωργο θελω πολυ να με ενημερωσεις

----------


## xarhs

εδω το αποτελεσμα απο τους σπορους του γιωργου.................




οι πιπερια και το αγγουρακι δεν βγηκαν

----------


## jk21

το ενα ειναι ντοματια .. το αλλο μαρουλι; ή κατι αλλο ;

----------


## xarhs

μαρουλια ειναι δημητρη.............. την ντοματα την πετυχες

----------


## giorgos_

Η πιπερια και το αγγουρακι θελουν τις μερες τους.

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο δεν φυτρωσαν.... αλλα δεν πειραζει. τις ντοματουλες τις πηρε η γιαγια μου στο χωριο κοντα στο καρπενησι. εγω δεν ειχα πολυ χωρο και φυτεψα μονο πιπεριες φετος.

----------


## giorgos_

Τα σπορια οπως το αγγουρι, το καλαμποκι, ο ηλιανθος και αλλα της κατηγοριας τους τα φυτευουμε με τη μυτη προς τα κατω. Οι πιπεριες και οι μελιτζανες εχουν το μεγαλυτερο χρονο φυτρωματος - βλαστησματος που ξεπερνα τις 20 μερες. 
Εδω δυο αρχεια για την εποχη σπορας και την αποσταση για τη διατηρηση σπορων
http://www.peliti.gr/images/stories/epoxi_sporas.pdf
http://www.peliti.gr/images/stories/...home-scale.pdf
Φιλε Χαρη ενοειτε πως περιμενω νεα απο τα φυτα τη γνωμη σου για τη γευση και την παραγωγικοτητα τους.

----------


## giorgos_

Συγνωμη το κολοκυθι ηθελα να πω.  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο τα μαρουλια εγω δεν τα πολυ τρωω. για τα καναρινακια μου τα φυτεψα και ξετρελαθηκαν.(μην με βρισεις που εδωσα να τα φανε τα πουλια)

τις ντοματουλες το καλοκαιρι θα σου πω νεα................... εγω ετσι τα φυτεψα οταν μου τα εδωσες και αυτα βγηκαν. η αληθεια ειναι οτι στεναχωρηθηκα για τις πιπεριες φλωρινης. ηθελα πολυ να βγουν.

δεν πειραζει ομως.

----------


## giorgos_

Ο τροπος διατηρησης των σπορων και ο τροπος διατηρησης των φαρμακων που δινω στα πουλια μου.

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο δεν καταλαβα τι ειπες...... εξηγα

----------


## johnrider

Χάρη για εσένα αφιερωμένο το video έχουμε και λέμε.
κολοκυθάκια πιπεριές πατάτες πεπόνια καρπούζια μαρούλια κρεμμύδια καρότα παντζαρια σπανάκι τομάτες φασολάκια αγγούρια ακόμα και φακές.
με νεράκι και κοπριά και θαλασσινός αέρας χωρίς φυτοφάρμακα κατευθείαν για φάγωμα.

----------


## xarhs

ο αμαζονιος σε ζμικρυνση ειναι ο λαχανοκηπος σου γιαννη.............. χαχαχαχαχαχ

εχεις και τιποτα τροπικα βατραχια να τρωνε τους εισβολέις των φυτων ???? χαχαχαχαχ

καλοφαγωτα ολα....... και δωσε και τιποτα στα καναρινια μην εισαι τσιφουτης χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------

